# Bear Coffee Table



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

My client wanted a coffee table and provided the dimensions he wanted. He also said he would like me to use re-purposed lumber, kept if slightly "rustic", and have a bear in the design. 

I happened to have some old bleacher seats salvaged from the local high school gymnasium which after planing the paint off revealed some of the nicest CVG fir I've seen. The other woods in the table, Western Big Leaf Maple, English Walnut, Black Walnut, Apricot from lumber I harvested and milled myself provided plenty of contrast and figured grain interest.

I was very pleased with the design and so was the client, I hope you agree, but if you don't, lets discuss it!

The joinery is very sound. The top is built "frame and panel" using a 3/4" thick birch plywood panel. The panel edges are lipped, leaving a flange 3/8" x 1/2" which slips into the frame so as to end up 3/16" below the height of the frame(to allow for the thickness of the inlaid "Bear" scene.
The 5/4" x 5" CVG fir frame is joined using a double haunched through mortise with the tenon sticking proud a bit to provide joinery clues. Then the leg-apron assembly utilizes my typical angled corner bolted thrust block.

Some of you might feel I have violated the unforgiving number one rule of woodworking "WOOD MOVES" in the construction of the top. This is a tried and true method that I have used for over forty years. The plywood sub-top provides a very dimensionally stable surface to glue the 3/16" thick pieces that make the design in the top. There is some movement but the key is using enough pieces with grain direction changes so that any movement can be mitigated by all the edge seams in the top. That is just a long way of saying "works durn good".

Enjoy, Bret


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Personally I wouldve probably trimmed the tenons flush but other than that it looks great. The inlay work is outstanding.

What type of finish are you going with?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

No right or wrong on that choice..


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That is mighty fine work. Looks outstanding to me. That bear looks incredible!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

WOW!! I printed every pic. I have a cabin in Montana. I now have another project!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

...."I was very pleased with the design and so was the client, I hope you agree, but if you don't, lets discuss it!"....Lola


Well now Lola, mmmmmm send it to my fake PO address WITHOUT your return address AND I'll look it over for a few years in MY living room then tell you ALL the things I like about it.....LOL.....

As usual ......BEAUTIFULLY designed and built...the through tenons "I LIKE":thumbsup::thumbsup: along with the sanded dimensional chamfer and the leg shape just pulls it together!!!

What's the final finish to be??

Thanks for posting your craftsmanship!!!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

That's beautiful! Just as all you work!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

I have put a couple of coats of Watco oil on it to enhance the grain. Then I was thinking Polyurathane brushed and sanded (on the top). Any ideas?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan.


I hope you didnt take offense to my comment. Its just personal preference. Like you said no right or wrong on that.

Again the piece looks really nice.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice job! A "bear" table made with "Grizzly" equipment! :laughing:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

No offense taken nor implied. I welcome constructive criticism .


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. What is your technique for cutting the inlays for the top?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Cracker749 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. What is your technique for cutting the inlays for the top?


I plane all the pieces down to 3/16" thick. First pieces glued into place were the border of the oval, then the bear. Then using the band saw and an edge sander. Cut to within and 1/8" with the band saw use the snader to fit it to the adjoining piece/s. I call it "sneaking up on a good fit".

It's slow going and tedious but for some reason I enjoy doing it.

Bret


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Bret, as usual, your work is astounding. I really like your style. Great craftsmanship.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's pretty awesome!!


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow ! 
Do you have any idea how many hours you have in it ?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Tree Hugger said:


> Wow !
> Do you have any idea how many hours you have in it ?


Ha, you had to ask! Not including the inlay work on the top I have about twelve hours in it. but when it comes to the tedious inlay work, it's like crochet, you just do it to keep your hands busy and you don't worry about the time. But I would guess about 30 hours just in the inlay.

I can do this because I no longer depend on my woodwork for a living. I will charge for the wood and the 12 hours but the rest of my labor will just be for the love of doing it. My clients will love the table and will be overwhelmed with gratitude. Woodworking as a hobby is much more fun than doing it for a living. 

The table would have to sell for about $3000 retail to have made it a profitable endeavor, it would be rare to find a client willing to spend that much but there are a few out there. 

Bret


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Wish I could be your apprentice for a few months (or years). :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd say one in ten apprentices takes to the work enough to start their own WW business. The other 90% get out because they realize that being a professional WWr is dusty, loud, dangerous, repetitive and low paying.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::huh::huh::huh::laughing::laughing::shifty::shifty::glare:
AND they think we have it made.....you know just take off anytime you want...make your own hours..."ALL you gotta do is..."

LOL......LOL...LOL... quit...I can't stop laughing!!! IF most only knew the hours and sacrifices I put in to get here.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Lola Ranch said:


> I'd say one in ten apprentices takes to the work enough to start their own WW business. The other 90% get out because they realize that being a professional WWr is dusty, loud, dangerous, repetitive and low paying.


There is literally only ONE guy that I get to be around somewhat regularly that I even bother to help to learn. 

Most times and most people - I am not willing to waste my time trying. 

You sir, Have many members here that really appreciate you taking the time to help us learn. Very much appreciate your time and your posts here... :yes:


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

That is absolute stunning! I have a friend who would kill for that table


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Let's hope that he doesn't!


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

REEEEEAAALLLLLLY nice work. We'll done


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Love seeing your work on here. After I get over my initial feeling of "I should just quit", I do get some inspiration from it. Or at least a good fill of eye candy.

Keep at it.


Rob


----------



## Whoops (Apr 9, 2010)

*Every now and then you run across some work that inspires you to keep learning... This is one of those pieces. I can't imagine how the recipient is going to feel, I mean how do you thank someone for something destined to become a family heirloom for generations to come?*


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

As usual sir your work is beautiful and inspiring. Got any shots with the finish? Thanks for sharing!


----------

